

Watch the RICON 2012 Live Stream - tsantero
http://basho.com/community/ricon2012_live

======
nirvana
Kudos to Basho for live-streaming this. I wasn't able to be in San Francisco
for the conference, but would have paid for videos after the fact. (Still will
if that's the plan.)

~~~
bonzoesc
My understanding (confirmed with Mark "phark" Phillips) is that the videos
will be available after the fact.

Disclosure: I'm a Basho employee :)

